# what do you do with your empty wet food cans?



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

I'm just curious what you do with your kitties empty wet food cans? Toss in the garbage, recycle, or use for something else?

I'm sure they could be used for something useful but haven't figured what for, yet.


----------



## MissBoots (Apr 28, 2011)

I recycle them. The cat rescue I volunteer with I put a recycle can (bathroom trash can with lid) there so I can take home their cans. They were just tossing them out prior. I get around $10/month just from Bootsie's cans, it's around $30 a month now with the rescue's cans.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Hugh? Is this a trick question! Recycle? Or stack them like guys do with their collection of beer cans!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

MissBoots, please tell us more about this recycling for money thing... the rescue I work at goes through TONS of cans, and they are just getting tossed out with the recycling. If we could be earning a buck instead, that would be amazing!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd love to know as well. Every penny counts around here. If I could be making a tiny bit back on his food, that'd be great.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I recycle hem. I recycled products for 2 years. XD Now people in the neighborhood are doing the same.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

We have to put our cans in the recyle bin and is mandatory. So we just rinse 'em out and put them in our recycle bag.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

We recycle them as well.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

We have to recycle everything over here in England- we currently have 3 different types of bin (trash can?!).

We collect most of our recyclable products in a box in the kitchen, but the girls soon discovered they could pull the pouches/tins out and lick the contents! Not so nice when there's a nice of a tongue injury. So now we have to put them straight into the outdoor bin.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

They're recycled... where I live there are currently two type of recycling, paper and then everything else. The tins go in the everything else. There are various other types of recycling programs depending on where you live, the apartment complex I lived in had three of four different bins outside for recycling.

There are recycle depots that I know of (about three in my city) that take bottles and the drinking tin cans and give you more money for them than liquor stores/grocery stores... they don't pay for the cat tins though, they only recycle them. People also drop off old electronics there. Again, they don't get any money for them but they get rid of them for free. It would be nice if they did pay for all that stuff!


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

they recycle electronics for free?!?! nice We have to pay $ to do that here. Which reminds me, now that I have a car I can take my very old electronics to the recycling center.


----------



## Hepburn (Feb 9, 2011)

I throw them out in the garbage. And yeah, I feel like a terrible person even typing that.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My apartment complex doesn't recycle and I don't currently have a car so yeah.... mine all go into the trash unfortunately.


----------



## Emelda (May 15, 2011)

Carmel said:


> They're recycled... where I live there are currently two type of recycling, paper and then everything else. The tins go in the everything else.


Same here  They get a rinse out and a slam dunk into the recycle bag.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Rinse and recycle for us, too.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

" I get around $10/month just from Bootsie's cans"

Money? There can be money involved? You better tell me how because I just throw them into the trash next to my plastic water bottles. Unless there's money involved I'm going to continue to trash the world your kids will have to live in.

I hate recycling. When I lived in Conn there were recycling Nazis and fines for not recyclying. One county near here in Fl is going to start putting RFID chips into people's recycling bins and fining them if they aren't out by the curb often enough. Green Nazis.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Gabby169 said:


> they recycle electronics for free?!?! nice We have to pay $ to do that here. Which reminds me, now that I have a car I can take my very old electronics to the recycling center.


Best Buy will recycle your electronics for free.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I try to recycle mine. If you have any place that takes aluminum drink cans or scrap metal, you can make so much a pound basically. rinse, bag, take em in they weigh them and give you cash for them. Good thing its like a 5 minute trip for me, and on the way to other places I want to be.

If I put them in with the normal recycle bins tho, no pay


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

The brand my cat eats comes in aluminum cans. They get thrown in with pop and beer cans. I then take them to the recycle place. At 50+ cents/pound and the recycle place is only a mile away it is a great deal for me.


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

mine go in our recycling bin along with the other stuff our group home dumps, coffie pots, milk bottles,ect.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Just think I'll add, I asked yesterday at the cat sanctuary and found out the cat food tins can be recycled for money, they go by weight ... but only at one location where it would likely cost more to drive there considering gas prices. If people here are interested in making money on their tins maybe they can ask around or phone up a local shelter and ask what they do with them/if they get money for them, they would be the ones that know.


----------

